# You don't want one of those things



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Pulled onto a site last night (just for the night) and immediately got a lecture from the couple.........well mostly the man in the caravan opposite .telling me WHY we don't want a MH or should I say they don't !

Apparently they had caravanned for years and then bought a MH and now back to a caravan. I got a long list of all the reasons WHY they wouldn't ever have a MH again, including how long it takes to pack away bla bla bla.........you are better of with a 4x4 and a tag axle caravan as it gives you more freedom, and of course costs such lot less than a MH :roll: then we had the 'folk that tow a car on the back of a MH are idiots' as you may as well tow a caravan bla bla bla :roll: I told him that we have gone places in the MH that we would never have dreamed of in the caravan etc........but he was having none of it LOL

Anyway this morning it took him well over an hour to pack away all the bits and bats etc etc not to mention his awning........I must admit I felt like saying 'gosh all that packing away' LOL you might see him on a site near you very soon :wink: large black 4 x 4 and a tag axle Eldiss............any by the way there is nothing he doesn't know :wink:


----------



## Highwayman999 (May 14, 2009)

HeHe...Love it!! We'll keep our eye out for him! He's sure to show up somewhere soon!! :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

He sounds angry. Take the moral high ground. Tell him you are very happy for him but practice a smug, contented, he'll-see-the-light-one-day look as you say it, and leave him to ponder it as you walk away 

Dave


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: love it :lol: 


Anne


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I did try to say 'what packing away' but like I said he was one of those type that knew everything. My Son and his Wife have just got a caravan and I am thrilled to bits for them as it is going to open a whole new world for them, esp with two little ones, but it was their first time away too and apparently this guy (we hadn't got there at this point) sat looking very smug whilst my Son tried to put up the awning for the first time.......the Wife of this guy was happily filiing her nails LOL.

I noticed too that the bloke was having a good look at what we had on the barbi last night LOL some folk hey I would have asked him over for a drink but well lets just say some folk are soooooooooo boring they would send you to sleep LOL


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*You dont want one of those things*

Sounds like the usual shed puller :roll: had one of those 4x4 double axle jobbies/wallys try to take the front off my last camper, they got out and inspected the damage to their shed and then cleared off! still we had the last laugh on them my insurance co took them to court and won after they denied doing the deed for nearly 2 years :lol: (keep your eye on your mh if you see a bronze Pajero 4x4 towing a double axle shed manouvering near you!)


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

I was on a site in Thetford Forest earlier this year - we arrived on Thursday and it was very quiet. As usual, I was sitting down with my coffee within about ten minutes of rolling in.

By Friday lunchtime the caravans had started to arrive. Then the performance began on a pitch in comfortable view of my bench seat - as it happened it was a useful diversion to a fairly mundane tennis match on the telly.

First, one of those car/truck thingys pulled in (enormous black thing with so much chrome on it that I felt like breaking out the sunglasses) tugging the the biggest tag axle caravan that I've ever clapped eyes on. The single occupant shuffled the van on to a vacant area that I thought was probably big enough for at least two large caravans/MH.

Over the next hour or so the caravan grew - a huge awning, assorted bits of equipment, barbeque - all spreading out over the pitch. Then Mrs. Tugger arrived in a Mercedes 4x4 almost as big as the thing pulling the caravan complete with two kids, two dogs, bikes etc. and things started to get serious. Out from the caravan came a full set of garden furniture (large table, six chairs, umbrella), something like a wardrobe on wheels and a wind break to surround the ranch.....not to forget the individual "camping kennels" for the dogs.

Just when I thought they had run out of steam (a good two hours after the caravan pulled in) they started pumping up two huge air beds - I swear my coffee cup was vibrating across the work surface as the compressor droned on and on and on........

Eventually, they had take up so much space that the warden expelled their cars to the visitors car park.

How I envy that sense of freedom.........

Mike


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Mods I think this thread should be moved to health and fitness, all this exercising of neck muscles must be good for us as we sit smugly watching the antics of our tugging brethren

Noel


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would like to know if I can fit one of those remote-controlled "mover" thingies to my MH so that I can spend ages positioning it into a precise position on the pitch.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

One word that would have got him going - "Aires".


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thereby hides the very essence of motorhoming, not happy move on, only takes 10 mins to be ready.bet there is a wonderful spot you would have missed if you had not moved. :wink: :wink: 
must pack embrocation for next trip.
:roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: You dont want one of those things*



Codfinger said:


> (keep your eye on your mh if you see a bronze Pajero 4x4 towing a double axle shed manouvering near you!)


Hi Codfinger. Do remember than in Spanish "pajero" means something beginning with "w" and rhyming with "anchor".

Mike


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Another word to get his hackles up - WILDCAMPING!


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Briarose said:


> apparently this guy (we hadn't got there at this point) sat looking very smug whilst my Son tried to put up the awning for the first time.......the Wife of this guy was happily filiing her nails LOL.
> 
> LOL


We have met with many like this man and just last weekend actually.They're so darn perfect,I bet they starch their underpants! :lol:


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

pippin said:


> I would like to know if I can fit one of those remote-controlled "mover" thingies to my MH so that I can spend ages positioning it into a precise position on the pitch.


I've got one - but he doesn't always listen to where I want him to park!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Catz


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*tuggers*

Unkind, I know but I hope this is the bloke we arrived on site together with. Within ten mins we were sitting with a cuppa watching him still trying to get in the correct position, then we spent several happy hours watching various bits of setting up including awning etc. Poor chap was knackered at the finish. What a way to start (and end a break)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We spent the best part of an hour watching someone erect a trailer tent and awning thing last year, I plonked my camera down on a convenient picnic table pointing towards him, and just clicked it every few minutes, he seemed to be a bit miffed that all the poles were of a different length for some reason, we were trying to eat our brunch, but my eyes kept filling up, there was some choice language going betwixt him and his missus.

I was going to try and give him a hand, but he seemed to think he could manage, so we left him to it, we ate up, had a brew, washed up and went, but he was still at it.

Kev

PS I was always taught that if someone offers to help, you should let them at least do something, it makes them feel useful, and you never know they might know more than you, and you learn something new, you should also try to help others, unless of course they know it all, in which case watch closely and ask lots of questions.


----------



## 118130 (Nov 11, 2008)

Another word "Italy".

Tried that once with a caravan, the Tuscan hills just aren't designed for tugging we found out the hard way! :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

And then there was our visit to Bunree Caravan Club Site, near Fort William in Scotland. 

We had parked a couple of lines back from the loch side. After a couple of days, a space became available nearer the loch and we moved to it, very slowly, very carefully, we didn't put anything away. AuntieSandra simply stood and made sure nothing slipped.

But one new arrival thought it was his birthday. He was a tugger! He shot round the lanes and within seconds had laid claim to the pitch we had just vacated.

For the next hour or so, he got stuck in... caravan level? Check! Caravan empty? Check! Awning up? Check! Car parked alongside caravan? Check!
Water aquaroll filled and connected? Check! Wastemaster placed under caravan rear and connected? Oh bummer!!  

In his haste to celebrate his 'birthday' and prove how efficient and knowledgable he was, he had failed to notice that the pitch sloped sufficiently to leave no space for his waste container. There was nothing he could do but take down the awning, re-hitch the car to caravan, then charge round the site before returning across the grass to position his caravan more appropriately. 

I felt really sad for him!  

NO I DIDN'T! It was fun to watch. :lol: He looked a total plonker and had succeeded in embarrassing himself and his family.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Briarose said:


> Pulled onto a site last night (just for the night) and immediately got a lecture from the couple.........well mostly the man in the caravan opposite .telling me WHY we don't want a MH or should I say they don't !
> 
> Apparently they had caravanned for years and then bought a MH and now back to a caravan. I got a long list of all the reasons WHY they wouldn't ever have a MH again, including how long it takes to pack away bla bla bla.........you are better of with a 4x4 and a tag axle caravan as it gives you more freedom, and of course costs such lot less than a MH :roll: then we had the 'folk that tow a car on the back of a MH are idiots' as you may as well tow a caravan bla bla bla :roll: I told him that we have gone places in the MH that we would never have dreamed of in the caravan etc........but he was having none of it LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The second one - priceless!


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: You dont want one of those things*



captmike said:


> Codfinger said:
> 
> 
> > (keep your eye on your mh if you see a bronze Pajero 4x4 towing a double axle shed manouvering near you!)
> ...


Ha Ha Ha sounds about the right description :roll: 
I am now wondering if this geeza has been able to get insurance after failing to report an accident etc etc?


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Excellent! There are those that just love to stick their oar in - the packing up made me laugh as it reminded me of a guy in an RV we saw once. He turned up (obviously first trip out!) he had everything brand new, and so many accessories it took him 4 DAYS to set up!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well Briarose's and everyones else's stories sure made me chuckle and I just cannot understand why some folk do this??????? WHY? 8O Surely to goodness they have the ability to appreciate that everyone has different ideas and preferences and why, as long as they are happy with what they've got, do they bother if others prefer different things to them????? I just don't flipping well get it myself and whenever I hear of stories like this I just shake my head in utter amusement! Still at least they give us stories to giggle at and some of the gems I have read in this topic have been really hysterical to read. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

PLEASE keep em coming!!!!!!! :lol: 

Sue


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

One can of course set up *too* quickly!

In our tenting days we arrived off the ferry at Roscoff at midnight and drove to a pre-booked (by Brittany Ferries, they don't do it now) campsite nearby.

As we didn't want to disturb anybody we pitched the tent without the crackly groundsheet.

In the morning we found a selection of frogs and toads under our air mattress - all none the worse for the experience!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

CliffyP said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Pulled onto a site last night (just for the night) and immediately got a lecture from the couple.........well mostly the man in the caravan opposite .telling me WHY we don't want a MH or should I say they don't !
> ...


What happened there then :wink:

By the way we had a caravan and used to love it, we didn't feel that it took that long to set up when we had it but must admit that the MH is a lot quicker for us personally. Its just these folk that know it all that get on my nerves, but we all meet them at times don't we ? I often get told that it is all the packing and unpacking that folk wouldn't want with a MH but to be honest I don't really understand that particular problem, unless there is something that I don't know ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mickyc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdeUgrnzSNk


2nd one. Possibly the funniest thing I have seen for years!

Our procedure when parking in MH.

Mrs D. 
"Oh look a really nice spot, lets spend the night there"

Me
"Ok" (Drive to / park at spot, handbrake on, run to back of van to lounge, on route grab stella from fridge, chill my work is done)

Mrs D.
"Oh its nice here" (turns fridge from battery to gas, walks to back of van with glass of Cava)

Total time between 15 seconds to 2 minutes if she cant open the cork on her Cava herself.


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

I think you are all being soooooo unfair to caravanners. Without them we would miss the hours of family entertainment.

:lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

To be honest I have never understood the caravan v motorhome issue anyway and I often wonder why some people display a "them and us" mentality when discussing these 2 vehicles - I just don't get it myself! :roll: 

I must be a bit odd or something cos until I read some of the many threads on various camping forums that reflect this same point of view I always just assumed that folk had bought the outfit that suited their budget, lifestyle and size of family best! Surely, before making such a major purchase as a caravan or MH folk will have weighed up the pros and cons for themselves and their family first and then come to a decision that ticks most of the right boxes for them? 

Personally, I think those people who critisise other people choices and who sit gawping at others as they arrive on a campsite and then sit back and stare and jeer as they are setting up must be having quite a dull time if you ask me and I really cannot understand the fascination that some folk gleen from watching other campers every move! :roll: Surely, they have far better things to do and if they haven't then they need to get a life if you ask me! :roll: Still there's nowt so weird as folk is there?? 8O 

Sue


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*tuggers*



Sonesta said:


> Personally, I think those people who critisise other people choices and who sit gawping at others as they arrive on a campsite and then sit back and stare and jeer as they are setting up must be having quite a dull time if you ask me and I really cannot understand the fascination that some folk gleen from watching other campers every move! :roll: Surely, they have far better things to do and if they haven't then they need to get a life if you ask me! :roll: Still there's nowt so weird as folk is there?? 8O
> 
> Sue


I don't know about the others who gawp, but I am not criticising choices. each to their own, I suppose now we have a motohome(after many years caravaning) we find it suits us better as we don't want to mess around for hours setting up and taking down and feel a little sorry for those who have to. Also, I suppose seeing others setting up etc confirms our choice was right for us.

We are not fascinated and don't watch others peoples every move, we do not have a dull time and the time saved in setting up and putting away saves plenty of effort and makes things more enjoyable for us. We do have better things to do and actually we have a lovely life so we don't need to be advised to get one. We do enjoy a little light hearted banter, but in a good natured way which I thought most of the posts on this thread were!


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

We had one year tugging and two years chugging (both long stints in Europe). As a tugger and a bit of a wannabe, I lusted after motorhomes, they seemed much more practical and didn't have a murderous awning to put up! Having sold the caravan and more recently the motorhome, I still long for the camping life, but still find arguments for both styles. So, when I am sitting by the fire with a glass of wine and our conversation inevitably turns to holidays, I sometimes say: " You know, I think a car and caravan would be a good option.." Mrs IH will say "Oh Yeah?..remember those near coronaries you used to get trying to put up that awning AND the fact that you had to empty the caravan of BBQ, bikes, outdoor furniture(full patio set Briarose!-but plastic and very light), then go drag a 5 gal water can before we could even make a cuppa AND you couldn't pull in just anywhere if you were stuck for the night etc Whereas with the motorhome, you just put down the jacks, hooked up the EHU and wound out the awning..."

"Yes" I would reply " I quite fancy an A Class, don't you?"

End of argument and cue daydreams of Hymers and Rapido A Classes!

:wave: to Peter and Mavis :wave:

PS: It is a hobby of mine to gawk at everyone's outfit on a campsite - research you know. I would offer to help rather than take pleaseure in someones problems. If they refuse, well then I think I am entitled to enjoy the show!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: tuggers*



iandsm said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I think those people who critisise other people choices and who sit gawping at others as they arrive on a campsite and then sit back and stare and jeer as they are setting up must be having quite a dull time if you ask me and I really cannot understand the fascination that some folk gleen from watching other campers every move! :roll: Surely, they have far better things to do and if they haven't then they need to get a life if you ask me! :roll: Still there's nowt so weird as folk is there?? 8O
> ...


Please do not take my post as a personal one directed at you ianandsm because I can assure you it certainly was not. In fact to be honest with you I haven't even read any posts written by you if the truth to be told so I will have to read back and see exactly why you have jumped so defensively to this conclusion.

Basically the point I was trying to make was a general response to this topic and how I find it strange that so many people (not just on this forum but other forums too) make sarcastic remarks about people who have chosen a different form of camping to them and I just don't understand why some folk seem to sneer and scoff at those people who don't share their preferences.

As for you feeling sorry for caravanners then I'm afraid I cannot see the point you are trying to make with that remark really? I am sure there are a lot of families out there who are struggling to make ends meet and would really count their blessings if they were fortunate enough to be able to afford to own a touring caravan. My guess is that they would think they were very lucky indeed and the enjoyment they would get from having holidays in it would be absolutely wonderful. I know when my children were little we would have loved to be able to afford to own a caravan and be able to take them away during school holidays and weekends etc and I just know they would have had the most fabulous time. I am quite sure the setting up would have been all part of the fun and would certainly have been something that we accepted as part and parcel of caravanning. I don't think how long it took us to set up would have put us off the excitement in any way whatsoever. Therefore, I am not being rude when I say this but I beg to differ with you on this one and say that unlike you, I certainly do not feel sorry for caravanners at all and I believe they will not find the setting up to be as big a problem as you did and if they do, then I am sure like you, they will abandon caravanning and if finances allow, they will change to a motorhome. No my heart goes out to those families who cannot afford such pleasures in life and it is those people I find myself feeling sorry for but then that's me and we all look at life differently don't we?

Anyway, I hope you accept that my post was definitely NOT directed at you personally and I hope you continue to enjoy your wonderful life and your motorhome.

Sue


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

People watching is fun, whether you are sitting in a pavement cafe or watching the different setting-up activities of tuggers or tenters, or even some MHers who seem to have brought enough gear in the garage to fit out an amusement park. The range of these activities is a never-ending source of fascination.

In Italy recently I saw:

A German family turn up with a trailer that was as big as a 2 berth caravan, unpack and erect a HUGE tent with porches, extensions, ramparts, dungeons etc. that covered not only the rest of their own pitch but encroached a couple of metres on both neighbouring pitches as well (further if you include the pegging out). Very tolerant of his neighbours to let him get away with it.

An Italian family that had a dozen tents on 3 adjoining pitches and a busy Mama cooking meals for 18 on a camping stove. Respect!

A couple with a trailer tent who managed to set up on pitch and pack up so fast before leaving next morning that they would shame some MHers. Very impressive and slick. 


SD


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

SpeedyDux said:


> People watching is fun, whether you are sitting in a pavement cafe or watching the different setting-up activities of tuggers or tenters, or even some MHers who seem to have brought enough gear in the garage to fit out an amusement park. The range of these activities is a never-ending source of fascination.
> 
> In Italy recently I saw:
> 
> ...


Hi there SpeedyDux, I think everyone people watches to a degree, that's normal and I see no real harm in that at all and it stands to reason that if someone has bought everything with them on their weekend break bar the kitchen sink it will raise a few eyebrows - but to scoff and sneer at fellow campers is not very nice and not my idea of "entertainment!" I know I probably sound like a flipping saint or something but I can assure you I am no mother Theresa and I like to think I have a great sense of humour and see the funny side of life. However, that said, I just know I would never wish to knowingly embarass anyone or make them feel at all uncomfortable and instead of gloating at someone struggling to set up I would sooner stick my head out of our motorhome door and offer them a cup of tea or something. Like I say - maybe it's just me but I just don't get this fixation with ridiculing other peoples setting up skills and I guess I never will!

Sue


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

I've dipped in to this thread a few times now, and I tend to agree with Sonesta - the thread seems to have a bit of a spiteful feel to it.

I also don't understand this attitude between tuggers and chuggers, I've managed to get on well with plenty from both camps on my travels, though I will admit to a bit of people watching.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Sue / Sonesta! 

I agree and would never sneer or look down on fellow campers, no matter if they have a pup tent or caravan outfit. Well, from my litte Westy there aren't many opportunities to look down .. I know my place .. :roll: 

Cheers,

SD


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I have been working really hard on dragging out as many tasks as possible - in the hopes that someone WATCHING 8O 8O 8O will cave in and either get the kettle on or offer to do them for me.

I have noted all the names of 'watchers' 8O in this thread, ready for my next outing.........


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's been a particular hobby of mine to watch other people setting up on campsites - often with other motorhomers to just compare things to the way we do it, and with tuggers (or is that a derogatory description?) it's great to settle down with a cool drink (or cuppa) in the chairs under our wind out awning and watch them level the van, get all the furniture out of the van, set up the awning, groundsheet, water carriers, windbreaks etc. This can often fill an entire afternoon, many times accompanied with a soundtrack of expletives: as I say very entertaining 8) .

I'm quite content for them to be enjoying themselves in this wonderful ritual, campsites just wouldn't be the same without them. And for an added bit of controversy, :wink: I think that CC members on their own club sites are much more intricately geared up for this than the "plebs" on CCC sites - most tenters there are of course well versed in entertaining motorhomers - one couple even bowed to us when they had set up :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> It's been a particular hobby of mine to watch other people setting up on campsites - often with other motorhomers to just compare things to the way we do it, and with tuggers (or is that a derogatory description?) it's great to settle down with a cool drink (or cuppa) in the chairs under our wind out awning and watch them level the van, get all the furniture out of the van, set up the awning, groundsheet, water carriers, windbreaks etc. This can often fill an entire afternoon, many times accompanied with a soundtrack of expletives: as I say very entertaining 8) .
> 
> I'm quite content for them to be enjoying themselves in this wonderful ritual, campsites just wouldn't be the same without them. And for an added bit of controversy, :wink: I think that CC members on their own club sites are much more intricately geared up for this than the "plebs" on CCC sites - most tenters there are of course well versed in entertaining motorhomers - one couple even bowed to us when they had set up :lol:


Hee hee ...... well I'm suprised they didn't choose the victory salute as opposed to a gallant bow! :lol: :lol: Seeing as they kept you amused all afternoon bognormike I hope you rewarded them with a standing ovation for all their efforts as surely that was the least you could do for the "free entertainment" that you so obviously relished!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Bognormike

We just enjoyed a similar amusing hour of entertainment watching a tugger couple next to us cursing and blaspheming as they wound down legs, fetched water, connected the waste tank etc. in the gales and pouring rain. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Mrs Zeb did take pity on them in the end and provided a large and welcome cuppa, but I suppose she had to . . . . . . since they are our best friends and we had gone for a brief holiday together!! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It's whatever suits the individuals isn't it? They prefer the convenience of having the car with them on site. We prefer the convenience of being able to enjoy a cuppa within two or three minutes of the handbrake going on.  

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Bognormike
> 
> We just enjoyed a similar amusing hour of entertainment watching a tugger couple next to us cursing and blaspheming as they wound down legs, fetched water, connected the waste tank etc. in the gales and pouring rain. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


It sure is all down to what suits each individual Dave and that about sums it up in a nutshell really. If folk get fed up with their particular set up they can always change if their finances allow and if they cannot afford to then I am sure they are happy to accept that every choice has it's limitations and compromises, as long as everyone is happy then that's all that really matters in the end!

Hope you and your friends had an enjoyable time together and enjoyed one and other's company? We are goiing away for a few days next week with our best friends Briarose and her hubby and we cannot wait to spend some long awaited quality time together; the men will be fishing and Nette and I plan to just chill out and do what we females like to do ....... a little spot of retail therapy LOL :lol:

Sue


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If an outfit has given us a particular good setting up performance, we give them a round of applause! Well I do, OH gives me a clip round the ears..


----------

